# long time reader becomes poster today!!



## VILBAUGH (Dec 11, 2006)

Ive read alot of archived threads in the past years, definitly my most significant source of quality info, that has got me where i am today...I was trying to get a pic attached to this but have failed...
6'2  205  lean...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2006)

VILBAUGH welcome to IM!


----------



## Aram (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm new to  VILBAUGH what did you read some FAQ or just threads?


----------



## VILBAUGH (Dec 12, 2006)

I was working night shift for a while, and there wasnt a whole lot going on, I was lifting for about a year, not squatting, not eating. I stumbled on this sight and would read the archives of threads for hours every night, i put on 20 good pounds real quick in that year....whenever im giving advice or info i always give the link for those archived threads


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Hola!  Welcome aboard!


----------

